# The Touch now available



## Tim Armes (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to let you know about my new Lightroom tool for Mac users - The Touch.

The Touch is a new way for Mac users to work with Lightroom using either a trackpad or an iPad. At the heart of The Touch is its ability to allow you to develop your images without having look away from your work. A set of simple and intuitive gestures allow you to instantly grab the correct slider or puck and move it with precision without having to spend you time finding these elements on the user interface. Even if the slider in question isn't visible on the interface The Touch will scroll straight to it.


It really is a totally different experience to be able to develop your images while never taking your eyes off your work - I urge you to give it a go!


Additionally, The Touch also provides support for a whole host of other functions for navigation control, rating and flagging images, switching quickly from the Library to the Develop module, seeing your images in full screen, etc. It's quite possible to return from a shoot and do an initial edit using just The Touch.

You can see a demo video here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4Xt5qlDnKY

You can find more information about The Touch on the Arctic Whiteness site:

http://www.arcticwhiteness.com/thetouch/

Tim


----------



## erro (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks pretty neat. My need for a Mac suddenly got bigger.


----------



## Tim Armes (Mar 27, 2013)

*Getting started with The Touch and Lightoom*

Hi,

We've had lots of requests to see a bit more of what The Touch can do, so we've put together this getting started video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FECBCFV9aJU

Tim


----------

